# WHats up everyone Im new.



## DBOY (Nov 19, 2012)

I just joined this forum, im 19 love bodybuilding, I want to compete in the future. But Im looking for friends and advice. Add me thanks


----------



## Arnold (Nov 19, 2012)

DBOY, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 19, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.*




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.


Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

Don't post questions asking about sources or scammers.
Read the forums...do your own research.
Everything you need is right here at your fingertips.

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!*

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

Try: Orbit Nutrition

And: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones

*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.*


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome DBOY.


----------



## DBOY (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will make sure to read the rules.


----------



## pjliftsalot (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Spraynpray (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## charley (Nov 19, 2012)

hello.........


----------



## DBOY (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey everyone thanks again for all the warm greetings, add me as a friend if you have some advice in bodybuilding Id greatly appreciate it!


----------



## slyonepunch (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey Dboy,
Welcome to the board, lots of great info?s here, hope you'll enjoy brother!Btw, at 19 you?re still full of your own T, try to max your natural potential before doing gear. For how long you?ve been lifting?
Let us know a lill more.


----------



## DBOY (Nov 21, 2012)

Good to meet you slyonepunch, I been lifting for 6 years.


----------



## slyonepunch (Nov 22, 2012)

DBOY said:


> Good to meet you slyonepunch, I been lifting for 6 years.



Holly shit bro, so you start at 13... Any injuries or something? Just saying that in that age?s range, we sometime don?t really know how to lift, eat and rest...
I?m a MMA personal coach and also got a degree in nutrition, if I can help you out, just pm me when you?ll get 10 posts and I?ll be happy to give you a little assistance.
Take care dude.


----------



## famous23 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am new to this forum as well but not to working out, I don't consider myself a pro by any means but I can help.


----------



## Cork (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to IML forums!  You'll find some great info here.

Make sure to support the sponsors.  Check out Orbit Nutrition for some great deals on Bodybuilding Supplements.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

